# how to fix slightly ripped leather furniture?



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Our top grain leather furniture is made by FlexSteel. There is a small tear/rip that is hardly noticeable about 1/2 inch in length. Since I don't want it to get worse what is the best way I can repair this? It looks like it was caused by a fingernail.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

As far as I know there is no quick way a do it yourselfer can fix his. You should contact a leather manufacturer or someone who can fix this kind of tare. Where I am located we have such a place that can fix, mend, color and match existing leather…


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

epson said:


> As far as I know there is no quick way a do it yourselfer can fix his. You should contact a leather manufacturer or someone who can fix this kind of tare. Where I am located we have such a place that can fix, mend, color and match existing leather&#133;


What about the place we bought it from? 2 months ago.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I doubt that they have a repair shop as stores like that will only sell but not repair. They might send you to a place in your area that could repair it.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

epson said:


> I doubt that they have a repair shop as stores like that will only sell but not repair. They might send you to a place in your area that could repair it.


They have their own techs. Guess its worth a try.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

There is no harm in asking….


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

epson said:


> There is no harm in asking&#133;.


We spent alot on this furniture so I wouldn't want to buy a kit to fix it.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I have actually seen those kits. They are not what they seem to be and will not do a very good job.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

epson said:


> I have actually seen those kits. They are not what they seem to be and will not do a very good job.


Thanks


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

No problem. Hope you get your rip repaired….


----------

